# Meet my little chi :) C.C



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Hi guys I am new, so I thought I should post a couple pictures of my little chi. Her name is C.C she is 5 years old, we got her when she was 4 months old.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She's so cute!! Nice Dobie, too!! x


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I love that first picture!! It looks like they both have a blast playing together.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I love seeing little dogs playing along with bigger breeds therefore i love the first pic posted.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute.Love the first pic.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello & Welcome

Lovely photos shes gorgeous as is your doberman !


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Soooo cute!
You have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcoem to the forum. so cute x


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

What a brave, beautiful little girl! Looks like she's so happy!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

lol just love that 1st pic..they are both gorgeous dogs too xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello and Welcome! What a cutie she is! I love that first pic.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics, shes lovely

There is loads of videos on you tube of a dobi playing with a little chi. Its sooo funny to watch x


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so cute both pics are cool !


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys  C.C is the boss of the dobi (Angel) thats my favortite picture, I post it all the time haha. I really should get an updated one of them playing, but they dont seem to play as much anymore since we got our lab.... They are cute though


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rache said:


> Great pics, shes lovely
> 
> There is loads of videos on you tube of a dobi playing with a little chi. Its sooo funny to watch x


LOL i saved those vids to my favs and even added them to my facebook.
They have their own page there. haha!!
They are adorable together.
I love dobermans aswell.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

C.C. is very cute. She looks like she is the boss of the house, welcome to the community.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what cuties! although ur windows needs a cleaning lol


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

She is so CUTE! That first picture made me go "Holy CRAP!" lol!


Welcome


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

lol pigeonsheep! I cant clean the windows right there, there 2 huge windows and the humming bird feeders are right there, when clean they smack into them and die  My fiance gets so annoyed that I wont, or wont let him clean them because of the little birds hahaha!


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome! C.C. is a gorgeous girl & I agree...your Dobie is pretty as well!


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! Angel is pretty gorgeous  shes a pretty cool dog! I love the doberman stereotype when I take them both to town, people always say OMG doesnt she try and eat or kill your chi?? Or can they be alone together?? haha! Yup C.C's the boss!

Tequila our lab feels left out so I better post of pic with her in it, I should have before..... I am a bad doggy mom haha!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

hi & welcome! she is adorable!


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! That last photo is gorgeous  
Try uploading photos to Photobucket and then using the IMG code you can post more pictures and we'll be able to see them straight on the board! (In case you didnt know  lol)


----------



## pawsntails (May 31, 2010)

Oh ok thanks ourcheekychi's! I thought I was doing it right but ya my pics just dont show up. I will try your way next time


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

i love seeing big dogs with litle dogs xx i have 8month dalamtion and a 7week old chi lol xxxxxx


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

She is a cutie!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is an old post!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two gorgeous dogs....I bet I know who is the boss !


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, she is sooooo cute! I love seeing how total opposites like a tiny Chihuahua and a giant Doberman can still be great friends.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

LOL your Dobermans mouth is as big as she is wonderful picture. Both of your dogs are very pretty.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome. She is adorable.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> This is an old post!


Yup, lots & lots of ancient threads have resurfaced the last few days, not sure why really.


----------

